# LA city attorneys 'first amendment class' offered to those arrested on #n30



## Kamera (Oct 26, 2012)

so i got arrested on november 30th 2011 during the raid on occupy LA and went to jail for three days when i got out i was given a notice to appear on january 5th. I was booked as a transient, when i appeared they told me "no charges were filed have a nice day" and i was in and out of there in 15 minutes. 

then fast forward to yesturday october 24th 2012 i stumbled upon this article
http://occupylosangeles.org/node/16759

it turns out that all the people on this list are required to take this 'first amendment class' offered by the city or there charges will come back. ive been arguing on the phone with janet ibarra of the city attorneys office and she told me theres a class on november 7th i can go to

i just think its total shit because i had no idea i was supposed to go to this, they had no address for me so they couldnt mail me so they just expected me to hear about it one way or another. i assumed that the whole thing was all over with and now ive got to go back to LA for a 2 hour class i know is going to be a bunch of propagada bull cock or im ganna get charged with failure to disperse, 3 weeks before the statute of limitations is up, and i know they have absolutely no case against me

is anyone else in this situation? has anyone taken this class before? should i even go?


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 26, 2012)

If you were arrested for disobeying the law as a means of protest then why is this any different, as a protester you and every other Occupier should boycott the class as a form of protest.


----------

